# Rate the Sig/Av above you.



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Does what it says on the tin! You rate the above poster out of 10, for his or her signature, and their avatar, separately. 

:thumb02:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Haha, well I'll rate both as they are the same. 

An 8 for the Photoshop work and a 2 for the content ( cos I hate BJ hahaha)

both marks out of 10


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> Haha, well I'll rate both as they are the same.
> 
> An 8 for the Photoshop work and a 2 for the content ( cos I hate BJ hahaha)
> 
> both marks out of 10


7 for avy and 4 for sig.

Would be rated higher if you had a graphic sig or a avy that didnt have kimbo in it lol


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

7/10, cause I don't know what sport that is lol.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> 7/10, cause I don't know what sport that is lol.


Wait, what? Seriously? lol


and 10/8 

That avy always makes me laugh but never was a survivor fan... except for its early seasons.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Screw Michael's opinion Inter 

Your Avy get's a 9 just because it's RONALDO the third best player in the World, just behind Messi and Robben. 
And your sig a 9 as well because Portugal is just a sympathic team overall! :thumbsup:


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Avatar: 9, I like Machida and the feeling, but it seems a little bit too congested with the light streaks. Also the text is a little hard to read, but it is beast.

Signature: 9, only complaint is the fading on the top and bottom, it doesn't seem to blend extremely well. But just my opinion. Great


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Avy: 5 Lke it but I think there could be more detail...

Sig: 7 I like the sig....


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

8/10 on the avy, and 8/10 on the sig, cause I'm not digging the the white at the top, just doesn't fit that type of sig, imo.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

10 on the Avy. Its Scrubs nuff said.

8 on the sig I love the look in his eyes then the background looks good from a plain to a more detailed side.

Took 2 off cause its russell


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

10 because you wrote MMAF on you lmao

and 9 because its original


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

9 on the Avy because its not Xavi.

7 on the Sig because they will get as far as the USA did this World Cup. (Sowwie)


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

hkado said:


> 9 on the Avy because its not Xavi.
> 
> 7 on the Sig because they will get as far as the USA did this World Cup. (Sowwie)


Atleast were playing the euro cup champions, favorites to win the world cup and not Ghana (Sowwie)


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

8 on the avy, cause of the demples.

7 on the sig cause I don't know what sport that is.

Wait.. I think I've done this before.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> 8 on the avy, cause of the demples.
> 
> 7 on the sig cause I don't know what sport that is.
> 
> Wait.. I think I've done this before.


10 because of scrubs

7 because BOSTON ROBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB got voted out by Russell.

Just competing your post. 

Also, 8 avy and 7 sig, again.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

10&8. Avy is uhhhmazing. Love tha Janitor. Sig awesome has the word Debator. (tee hee)


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

hkado said:


> 10&8. Avy is uhhhmazing. Love tha Janitor. Sig awesome has the word Debator. (tee hee)


10 and 9

wait, isn't this game better when more than 3 people play? lol


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

I feel like its a tad bit redundent, but not enough to want me to stop. I think its uhmmm 9&9?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

10 - 10

Have you posted in this thread yet?


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

8 on avy since im not too much a fan of ronaldo

10 on sig since it looks cool and soccer is the shit


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

9 on the avy cause i like it, and 10 on the sig cause well look who it is.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

hkado said:


> 9 on the avy cause i like it, and 10 on the sig cause well look who it is.


8/10 on the avy cuz Im still waiting to know who is in that pic..:confused02:

Sig......0/10 Surry...no sig...:dunno:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Im waiting to put a sig up for when I win my belt in CPL lol


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

1/10 On the avvy because i am no **** sir!

0/10 on the sig until you win the CPL title


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Hahahaha


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Hahahaha



0/10 for the avy since you told everyone my secret... :confused05:

10/10 for the sig because it is an original MMAF background! :thumbsup:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> 0/10 for the avy since you told everyone my secret... :confused05:
> 
> 10/10 for the sig because it is an original MMAF background! :thumbsup:


 

Yeah man I keeps its real. 
9/10 on the sig Court is the man


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

2/10. I love his hair, but I'm not a **** and the avatar is so damn small.

0/10 for sig. Come on G!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> 2/10. I love his hair, but I'm not a **** and the avatar is so damn small.
> 
> 0/10 for sig. Come on G!


 
Its kinda like a tattoo I dont want to go with the wrong one....I think Im about to change my avy too lol


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

It's kinda funny, because the way that my computer is positioned, your avvy is pointing straight at my brother. So 10/10, and your sig is non-existant. So 0/10.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

easy 10/10 its sick.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I like it but it's a bit too abstract cos im not sure what it is?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

It's their avatar editted differently.

Avatar 9/10. Need to black the babies arms and legs to make it a real baby Kimbo!

Sig 7/10. I'm not a huge fan of pop out sigs and the renders a bit scratchy at points.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

decided to change my sig up a bit.


----------

